# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Essential listening for beekeepers who care as much about their own health as that of

## Stromnessbees

... their bees':

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console...s_and_Bad_Fats


for further reading: 

http://newsletter.vitalchoice.com/e_...cdL,b5PRNLJ0,w (part one)
and
http://newsletter.vitalchoice.com/e_...cdL,b5PRNLJ0,w (part two)

both by Susan Allport:  http://susanallport.com/


Gavin, if you think this is too far off-topic please feel free to move it elsewhere ...

Doris

----------


## gavin

Hi Doris

Well ... interesting ... I've been paying close attention to dietary fats for a while as I need to alter some of the ratios found in my bloodstream. 

If I can turn this back to beekeeping, I was reading this recently.  Very useful.

Fat Bees Skinny Bees - a manual on honey bee nutrition for beekeepers.

https://rirdc.infoservices.com.au/downloads/05-054.pdf 

G.

----------


## Stromnessbees

> Fat Bees Skinny Bees - a manual on honey bee nutrition for beekeepers.


... a bit of a heavyweight , that one, and a lot of it rather specific to Australia.


Ever heard about _vitellogenin_ before? - Randy Oliver has got some excellent information about bee nutrition in his articles about _Fat Bees_. This is part one:

http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/...ask=view&id=34

Doris

----------

